# PCD Intransit time from Brunswich, GA



## astroqb (Feb 18, 2009)

*PCD Intransit time from Brunswick, GA*

:eeps: Anyone have a transit time from the port to the PCD? :dunno:

Astroqb


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

AFAIK, "the port" is in Charleston, SC
Transit time should be about a day after the car clears customs, VPC, and anything else it has to go through. These times will vary shipment to shipment.

If your car is an ED car, "the port" is in NJ, and similar variables apply.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Apparently they are in the process of moving the VPC back to Brunswick. We've had a couple of non ED vehicles come through Brunswick but none of them have been consistent in transit time.

Supposedly they will be able to process ED vehicles there as well. We have not had this happen and therefore have no timetable available for that process yet.

I do know that the regular vehicles that come through there (non ED) will take longer than we are used to. When the cars ship to the VPC located at the plant across the road, we can have them briought over almost whenever needed since it was a short 1 mile trip. When it is coming from Brunswick, they will only bring cars to us when they have enough for a full load to go on the truck.

I guess in short, this is a learning process for all at the moment. Hope that helps:thumbup:


----------



## astroqb (Feb 18, 2009)

*PCD Intransit time from Brunswick, GA*

:thumbup: Thanks for the reply. 

Astroqb


----------



## MikeLogan (Feb 27, 2009)

My car is ED, on the Undine, and my car's shipping receipt said Brunswick...confirmed on the harms site as well. So it's Brunswick for me!


----------

